# Lionel 027 Train won't go, light works, help?



## Rocko1

Hi. I just put together an 027 scale Lionel set that was made around 1985. When I give power to the track, the light on the front of the train comes on but the train does not go. The train does not make any sounds, either.

I've tried two transformers and both make the light on the train come on, but it does not move. How do I troubleshoot this? I've made sure the track is tight, 
nothing is out of alignment, etc.

The train is die-cast, "8213" written on the side.

Thanks!


----------



## T-Man

The 8213 ,does it have the can motor with a magnet or a coil. Is the e unit electronic or mechanical with a lever?


----------



## Reckers

Does the Lionel run on ac or dc? There might be a mismatch between transformer output and the motor.


----------



## Newguy95

also when the power is on hit (not literally) the direction change.


----------



## T-Man

A direction change is good, it means its running.
A picture of the motor would help. Do you hear clicks when the transformer is cycled? It could be DC. WE don't have the info to determine if the transfromer is right. The eunit is important especially in your time period.


----------



## Rocko1

Thanks for your help. This train set is all original and was purchased as a set (so the transformer matches the train). 

I do not hear anything when the power is on. Maybe I should not have done this, but while troubleshooting I lifted the train off the track while power was on and saw a spark and heard the transformer click. I took some pics, please see below.

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## T-Man

The lock on touching the track has to be clean. Your e unit is electronc it runs on AC but supplies the motor DC. 
Just cycle the power on and off. The unit makes no sound. 
Your wheels are grey could you shine them up. Leave the tire alone.
Try to start it by touching the wires to the wheel and center pickup.
Next step is to remove the shell and see if any parts are burnt up.

AT that point you will have to order another e unit board.

The engine looks great!

A little scotch brite on the track wouldn't hurt. I see no light reflection on them. which means corrosion/dirt.


----------



## Rocko1

T-Man thanks for the tips!

I tried touching the wires direct to the unit and again the light came on but the train did not run. I took the shell off and do not see any visible problem on the board. I touched the power wire straight to the motor (probably bad, I know) and the motor did run.. so it does seem like the problem is the circuit board.

Can you please recommend a place for me to get a new e board? I see some motor units for sale on ebay, but I guess I just need the board.

Thanks again.


----------



## T-Man

The part should be a standard board it is common on a lot of model. Including my 8632. The Lionel site is down temporarily. They you can find a local Dealer and they can get the part. Then under service/parts diagrams are supllements 1 to 44. Your engine is listed ther somewhere inthe first half.
Your motor shouldn't work right with ac power. It will move but not function.
That's it for now.
Google Stan Orr Parts I can't get a diagram to verify the stock number, you will have to ask him. Unless the number is on the board.


----------



## T-Man

If you want to run it before Christmas you have two choices.
The e unit has six wires, two to track, Two to motor, one for smoke, one for light. You could remove it and run the track with a HO DC transformer. If you have a mechanical whistle it will have to be turned off. Because of the DC nature keep your throttle low, I may be overcautious.
Or install a bridge rectifier and run AC. The frifge has four leads the twoinner go to the track. The outer two to the motor. The connection determines direction.
That's it
You can check out the turn Ac to DC thread.

My paper trail agrees with your picture. 600-0103-001, the part number for a 6 wire board, e unit.
Case number,600-8616-055, motor number for reference 600-8008-105, switch 625- 3664-303
Two questions
Do you have a switch? It could be broken and stuck in neutral. Jump it.
That board should be in a plastic case! It has to be insukated from the frame. Is it??


----------



## ClevelandRocks5202

I had the same thing happen to me. With my 027 Lionel 2-4-2, the light would come on and the train wouldn't go anywhere. I realized that the switch on top to make it go forward/reverse was on neutral. the light would come on but the train wouldn't move! 
I felt dumb.


----------



## Rocko1

Thanks for all the tips. I am going to look into replacing this board. I did not realize Lionel sold oem replacement parts. There is no switch on the train unfortunately. The train actually came out of the box like that, with the unprotected board. It was never modified. It is glued to a piece of foam that is then glued to the frame.

I will be sure to post a status update when I get the new part. Thanks for your help!


----------



## T-Man

Mine is a 92 version, yours is earlier. At least it was insulated from the framw. You should install a switch and the plastic will help. Maybe add a second switch if you don't want to run the smoke. They don't last running without the smoke liquid. It's up to you. You didn't like the DC transformer idea? If you only have one engine, it would work unless you have the whistle tender.

At the lionel site
On page 12 supplement 21 is the wiring diagram for your engine. The eunit was used over 10 years at least. It is under service-parts and diarams- onthe right under supplement - choose 21. You can save it or print it.


----------

